# No love for the Kayakers



## BaySlayer

Hey guys,
Went out this morning and tried my luck for some kings/whatever will bite. I was fishing a FAD I found around 7:45 am. Had a boat roll up on me going Mach 5 and told me to get off their FAD and to stop fishing it! And I was just catching bait to vacuum seal for my move to Sarasota!!! What jerks, I don't understand how us kayakers don't get any respect even though we all know those people on their 50 ft boat couldn't hang with any of us true fishermen pedaling/paddling in the gulf! I told them to eff off as politely as possible and they made it living hell to fish there. So I went off to 55-60 ft of water and found the mother load of cigar minnows, caught 5 dozen and decided to troll for about 3-4 miles in 60 ft of water with not a single bite
Anyways I marked the FAD and will be returning to it on Tuesday, hopefully there will be a fish or two on it! If you wanna join come'on with it, I have no problems taking you to it so you can mark it yourself. :thumbsup::shifty:

-Tight Lines


----------



## Worn Out

*What were the numbers?*

 .


----------



## Murphy's Law

Post the numbers

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Murphy's Law said:


> Post the numbers
> 
> Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner



And a picture of the boat. Boat name?


----------



## Bo Keifus

They don't own the water. I would've stayed and fished the fad! At least you got the numbers though


----------



## Fielro

There are always a few inconsiderate folks, no matter if it's fishing, hunting or just driving on the roads....


----------



## JD7.62

You handled it MUCH better then I would have. Im pretty amicable but you be a big D-bag like that and all hell will break loose. Oh yeah, post the boat name and numbers to the FAD.


----------



## Jason

We'll have a yak tourney out there soon!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha!


----------



## BaySlayer

There was no boat name it was an unnamed contender with trip 300's on the back of it, it literally looked brand spankin new. The guys were younger (I'm 25 and they looked about my age or younger) so I figure it might be daddy's boat. I was by myself so I really didn't want to push the envelope, no telling what they would do. I'm afraid to post the numbers because I don't really want all the boat owners to get the numbers (I just want my fellow yakkers informed) but why not, I'm moving on Wednesday for my internship with mote. *=degree
30*20.366' 
87*03.366'
The numbers are about 15 yards off but it's easy to find. 

-Tight Lines


----------



## sharkpunch

What time on Tuesday? I may venture out after work.


----------



## spencer618

Im off on tuesday I might join ya out there


----------



## JD7.62

Love it. Haha we should all sit on it one day.


----------



## TailRazor

Post em up and the boat name and "HEY GET OFF OUR ILLEGAL FAD".


----------



## spencer618

That guy would shit if he rolled up to the spot and there was 50 yaks on it lol


----------



## vickroid

Awesome way to deal with a situation! "The kayakers are easily startled but they will soon be back, and in greater numbers." Realized a mouthy boater NEVER!


----------



## Night Wing

Saltwater fishing kayakers get the same rude treatment from boaters here in Texas waters too.


----------



## gulfbreezetom

HA, you guys rock! Those idiots have no idea how we stick together! Let's bomb the spot. I love the visual of those a-holes rolling up on a giant herd of yaks sitting on that FAD.


----------



## almo100

I am not sure it's a kayaker thing. It's a douche bag thing. If you're a douche bag, you will be such to anyone floating. 

Not sure why in such a huge body of water where we are practically ants in it's immenseness, we all can't just be nice.

You did the right thing by moving on and taking it to the forum. Hopefully next time he's out there there is a 60 foot head boat on it.


----------



## Brandonshobie

BaySlayer said:


> There was no boat name it was an unnamed contender with trip 300's on the back of it, it literally looked brand spankin new. The guys were younger (I'm 25 and they looked about my age or younger) so I figure it might be daddy's boat. I was by myself so I really didn't want to push the envelope, no telling what they would do. I'm afraid to post the numbers because I don't really want all the boat owners to get the numbers (I just want my fellow yakkers informed) but why not, I'm moving on Wednesday for my internship with mote. *=degree
> 30*20.366'
> 87*03.366'
> The numbers are about 15 yards off but it's easy to find.
> 
> -Tight Lines


Good job on posting the numbers! I would have done the same thing on here. Just knowing there fad is probably illegal.


----------



## BaySlayer

Haha thanks guys, it would be hilarious if one day he came up on the fad and there were lots of kayakers on it! They were tossing cobia jigs my way the whole time, one came pretty dang close to me. I just don't get it I even told them I'm just catching bait. They sat there for a good 15 minutes without catching a thing. I hope karma come back around and the douchebags spin a prop or have the worst fishing luck for the next millennia and I hope we catch 50 cobes and 100 kings with a few BFT and Mahi mixed in! I just wish there was a way for us to move it to a new spot!


----------



## Magic Mike

hahaha... awesome thread... great way to get payback


----------



## MrFish

Magic Mike said:


> hahaha... awesome thread... great way to get payback


Too bad he didn't have a camera.


----------



## Yakavelli

That's awesome! I'd post the numbers too. In fact, I think I'll take note of them and post the numbers to everyone I see asking for offshore numbers. I won't use them myself, I'm an inshore guy who only ventures offshore occasionally. Snapper season (or should I say snapper day) is the time to gang tackle that spot, they're sure to be there then...

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## BaySlayer

I had my gopro with me but it didn't even cross my mind to turn it on and videotape them. After getting swamped by the boat wake twice and getting jigs thrown at me I should have turned it on, but I was kinda nervous at the time, I've never dealt with such douchebaggery in my life!


----------



## Flounderpounder

Karma is a bitch. You handled it well. I've only yakked a few times, but I always will work hard not to get too close to them, etc. Those guys do sound like major DB's. Unfortunately there are a bunch out there.


----------



## jbs_bama

I was out in that area yesterday. There were a lot of cobia boats that got really close to me. Even when I was coming in they would be sure to run up on me and cut me off from the shore. I don't understand it really. I like to fish as much as anyone, but I'm wouldn't put someones safety in jepoardy for the sake of catching a fish. Besides them, the seas were nice.


----------



## BOVICE

Hey, I'm very new to offshore in the yak, and my PA has been stuck in the bay for the duration of the time I've owned it. Do you gents mind if I join you on the FAD bombing trip to learn some of the ins and outs of going BTB? Don't have a FF or a GPS. Where are you gentlemen launching from and about what time?


----------



## BaySlayer

I actually am not going to hit the FAD tomorrow, I'm sick of not catching fish so I actually hired JD for the day to put me on my first offshore fish. Y'all go hit the FADs and make me proud tomorrow! Haha and the FAD is right off of parking lot H on pensacola beach side of the national seashore

-Tight Lines


----------



## 192

From pier rats and wade fisherman to bluewater folk, every group has their asshats and woe is me crybabies. 

Then you have the "pay back" group. Now they really are childish.


----------



## lowprofile

This reminds me of a time one SoCal. I was fishing a kelp bed and a boat rolled up on me and started pitching baits right into my hole I had been working. They told me kayaks belonged in the bays and basically said thanks for finding a nice bass hole. So I radiod over the VHF to the PBers that I had limited out on White Sea bass in three consecutive drops (which I did not, I only pulled out some calico and sand bass) and read off the numbers and description of the boat that was being an ass then paddled off. Two other boats were on scene before I could get out of earshot of the guys talking and they were trying to raise that boat on the radio, which apparently it didn't have.


Could be a good way to ruin a douchebags day. Especially on a fad.


----------



## HOOPER

*Water rises to it's own level*

Piling on a spot just to get even with an idiot kid in a boat seems to be no different than what they did to you! I don't condone their behavior or yours. Pot calling the kettle black?


----------



## BaySlayer

I think it's a little bit different, what they were doing was putting me in danger, piling on a spot/giving out a number doesn't put anyone in danger. 

-Tight Lines


----------



## spencer618

I think you did the right thing by posting the numbers.. maybe next time they will be a little more considerate! Some people just need a reality check!


----------

